# 2010-11 final edit



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

I really enjoyed this. It color correction was a tad to washed out for my liking but I know that is a look ALOT of people like so I can't knock it. I loved edIT so the song choice was great as well. What I enjoyed the most was the skill level. Where you guys are at is EXACTLY where my crew and I would like to be in about 2 years time. Theres something very honest about the style you guys have. Its not over the top and you can tell you having been progressing the correct way. You see so many kids that can lets say 5, and when they do it they look like out of control helicopters. Snowboarding is about being smooth and making things look effortless. That is exactly what was shown here. 

(not trying to take anything from your thread because you def deserve some feedback buy check out our videos when you get a shot. We use a lot of edIT and glitch stuff so you might enjoy them. I have posted in this same forum. Im not going to link out of respect of this being your area)


----------



## vladg (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks man i appreciate it  i checked out your videos. I really like the editing great job buddy!


----------



## Redmond513 (Jan 27, 2011)

Good edit. Enjoyed the riding and the music selection. I'm not into video editing so I am not sure what it is but something felt off with the color.


----------



## WasatchMan (Aug 30, 2011)

Automatic +10 points for not being an east coast edit


----------



## LuckyRVA (Jan 18, 2011)

Nice edit, awesome riding riding and camera work. Not feeling the overexposed effect though.


----------



## KyleJR (Nov 22, 2011)

Loved it! subbed.


----------



## the_nev (Aug 3, 2011)

great video, really enjoyed it. the edit was good, the song was good. the saturation and whatnot was alright, but maybe a bit too much.

LOVE the late 180's so steezy


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

the_nev said:


> LOVE the late 180's so steezy



That really stood out for me as well. Its on my list of goals for this season. Less is more when it comes to style.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

tight video good riding good flow but like others have said IMO the color is a little too washed out but overall still really good!


----------



## vladg (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback 

The reason for the overexposed effect is not because i edited it but because some some reason all the videos turned out really overexposed at first place. I dont know something is wrong with my go pro. And thats only like two days worth of footage and thats all i had to work with.


----------



## l burke l (Mar 1, 2009)

vladg said:


> Thanks for the feedback
> 
> The reason for the overexposed effect is not because i edited it but because some some reason all the videos turned out really overexposed at first place. I dont know something is wrong with my go pro. And thats only like two days worth of footage and thats all i had to work with.


Def contact support if all the videos are coming out of the camera like this. You paid a premium price for a premium product. You should be getting premium content out of it. The only time my gopro has ever acted up the whole clip had a very very strong violet hue to it. lol Having every clip that washed out is terribly wrong.


----------



## The Donohoe (Oct 30, 2011)

I liked the video, only thing that bothered me was the audio from the video coming up. not really a big deal but just something I noticed. Also just being picky here, I would love to see more variety, the whole thing seemed like a bunch of rails and boxes thrown together, with a couple jumps. The music was OKAY, not great, but music is one of those things that not everyone will like. I loved the skill level, it about where i'm at with my snowboarding, except rails, my mountain tends not to put the rails up (Very small mountain, and not a very good terrain park) if its available to you guys, go hit up a pow run and throw down a kicker and chuck some sick shit.

Overall 7/10 from me, close to 8/10 but not quite there yet.


----------

